# advice required possibly pregnant Chihuahua



## biglis (Apr 19, 2015)

Hi I am urgently after advice. We took on a rescue Chihuahua 4 weeks ago but I fear she may be pregnant. This is going to sound like a daft question but is it likely that anything other than puppies would cause her tummy to wiggle about. You can see and feel it on your hand. Sometimes its quite big movement. When we collected her 4 weeks ago we had been told she had just finished her season. I took her to the vet for a general check over straight away and was told she couldn't be spayed yet for a couple of months. She has put on quite a bit of weight but her tummy is not as big as I would expect if she was pregnant, ive googled lots of pictures of pregnant Chihuahua's but its the movement ive seen and felt that makes me think she is. What else could it be. Many thanks


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

biglis said:


> Hi I am urgently after advice. We took on a rescue Chihuahua 4 weeks ago but I fear she may be pregnant. This is going to sound like a daft question but is it likely that anything other than puppies would cause her tummy to wiggle about. You can see and feel it on your hand. Sometimes its quite big movement. When we collected her 4 weeks ago we had been told she had just finished her season. I took her to the vet for a general check over straight away and was told she couldn't be spayed yet for a couple of months. She has put on quite a bit of weight but her tummy is not as big as I would expect if she was pregnant, ive googled lots of pictures of pregnant Chihuahua's but its the movement ive seen and felt that makes me think she is. What else could it be. Many thanks


Do you know if they had any other male dogs where you got her from? if they told you she had not long finished a season and they did it could make it even more likely still that she is pregnant. Even if they haven't, it may not be beyond the realms of possibility males are usually pretty adept at detecting a female in season, and accidents have happened with dogs of friends, and even when in seasons have been left unattended in gardens.

The gestation period for dogs is about 63 days from conception. Signs of pregnancy are usually increased appetite, weight gain, and usually the nipples will increase in size too, the problem is that these signs can also appear if the dog is having a phantom pregnancy too, although it wouldn't account likely for the movement you think you may be feeling. if you check her for the above signs that may be even more of an indication that it could be more likely still.

Usually if bitches are pregnant the vets may be able to feel something through palpation at about 28 days post conception. This is when they usually perform things like ultra sounds too to confirm a pregnancy. So if you have had her about 4 weeks, and the owners were telling the truth that she had just finished a season and you took her too the vets as soon as you got her 4 weeks ago, it may well have been too early to detect anything even if she was pregnant back then anyway.

Really you need to get her back to the vets for them to check her. As they are so small Chihuahuas can sometimes have problems with whelping. if she is pregnant the other worry if that not knowing what she could have been mated with the pups could be too large to pass too if the male was large or a different breed. So if she is you need to know and quickly as there could be lots of health implications for her.

There is something called the mismate injection the newest is called Alizin, it can be used up to day 45 of pregnancy but the ideal time is usually day 20 or before. The only real person who can give you an answer is the vet unfortunately and you may still need a scan to confirm for sure.


----------



## biglis (Apr 19, 2015)

Thank you for your advice. We have been to the vet this morning and got scanned and we are indeed expecting puppies. He gave me lots of advice and said he would expect her to deliver in aprox 2 weeks ish. I am slightly scared as I have no experience with puppies at all. Any advice is greatly appreciated


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I am sure plenty of people will come along with all sorts of advice - so I will just say good luck, hope all goes well.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

biglis said:


> Thank you for your advice. We have been to the vet this morning and got scanned and we are indeed expecting puppies. He gave me lots of advice and said he would expect her to deliver in aprox 2 weeks ish. I am slightly scared as I have no experience with puppies at all. Any advice is greatly appreciated


Ensure that your vet is experienced regarding breeding matters, if not ask them to recommend one who is. Chi's are not easy whelpers so c-sections are not uncommon, so ensure you have plenty of funds available and keep your vet informed. Find a Chi breeder preferably near you that can support you through this.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

biglis said:


> Thank you for your advice. We have been to the vet this morning and got scanned and we are indeed expecting puppies. He gave me lots of advice and said he would expect her to deliver in aprox 2 weeks ish. I am slightly scared as I have no experience with puppies at all. Any advice is greatly appreciated


If the birth is that imminent then there are not really any options but for her to have the puppies. There is a really good book called the book of the bitch if you can get hold of a copy.

In the meantime the following should help, neither are a comprehensive guide but it will give you lots of information quickly without tons of reading as regards the basics, things you may need, what to expect, and can spell possible problems when to contact the vet..

From item 9 downwards on this one should be of some help.

https://images.akc.org/pdf/breeders/resources/guide_to_breeding_your_dog.pdf

This is a good check list and way to familiarise yourself with common whelping and post whelping problems that can mean there is a problems and you need to contact the vets.

Canine Pregnancy: The 7 most common problems during and post whelping | Pregnant & Lactating | Health & Wellbeing | Dogs | MedicAnimal.com

It wont tell you everything but it will provide and easy to absorb starting point.


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

Did you do an ultrasound? or did the vet just palpate her? 

I am expecting a litter myself around the same time frame that your thinks that she should be due. I have a toy breed as well, although, not as tiny as your Chi.... Did your vet say how many? We had an ultrasound so we know we are expecting atleast 7 .. possibly 9 according to it. ( an extremely large litter for a BG ) 

I have 2 vets that specialize in reproduction on call right now and one that she sees for her regular care. My vet gave me their numbers last week. There is a big difference between the two should a C-section be needed. A regular vet can do one... but it would be the same difference as a general doctor performing a C-section on a woman verses an OB/GYN. She said she could do it if needed.... but it isn't something she does often enough.


----------



## biglis (Apr 19, 2015)

Hi yes we had her scanned and he said 3 possibly 4. We rescued her from a puppy mill so I know she has done it many times before but we did talk through c section and all possibilities. He gave me lots of advice on care and labour and I'm doing as much research as I can on my own. The vets are on call in case we need them but I don't know any breeders that can assist. I'm just trying to make sure our little girl is safe as this is not what we expected. We were taking her to be spayed as soon as she could be done.


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

My little one.... a BG is due in approx. 7-14 days approximately ... she is big as a house. Her scan revealed 4 possibly 5 on left horn and 3 possibly 4 on right. We have an xray scheduled for the 29. We are in full panic mode. 7-9 pups is an extremely large litter for a toy breed.


----------



## biglis (Apr 19, 2015)

I just had a look at the pictures you had posted of you little girl, she is adorable. Hope all goes well with all those puppies


----------



## biglis (Apr 19, 2015)

Had a really sleepless night. My little girl would not settle. She kept getting up walking around the bedroom. She was nesting in her box so I don't think we will have long to wait. I am starting to get slightly confused as the more I read the more advice contradicts itself. Fingers crossed everything goes smoothly


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

My little one has been getting up , restless and panting at night ,in a addition to nesting. 4 babies in a chi is taking up alot of space. We have 10 days left to go and her eating goes from extremes... Either she is ravenous or picks at her food


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

Large litters look ridiculously odd in the later they in pregnacy


----------



## biglis (Apr 19, 2015)

Now I'm over the shock and got everything prepared i am starting to get a little bit excited. I'm still extremely nervous and worried about what is to come but a little bit excited also


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

we can be MeMa's at the same time


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

I am finally over the shock too.... although I have 3 litters many many years ago when I was showing, they were large breeds. I wasn't planning on breeding my two. Through the tragic event of losing my son, beauty arises 

We are keeping one... and have 5 spoken for already that will go to families with Brussels griffons already with a contract and a clause that they can not sell or rehome the dog and that the pup will return to me. I will have them microchipped before they go to their new homes with my name and number as the primary.


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

How is your baby doing?


----------



## biglis (Apr 19, 2015)

She's doing really well. Getting rounder everyday. Snoring away as we speak


----------



## biglis (Apr 19, 2015)

I have been sat mesmerized watching her tummy for the last half hour. You can actually make out the whole outline of puppies moving around, its amazing


----------



## biglis (Apr 19, 2015)

My poor little girl is being sick so I think this might be the start


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Hope all goes well


----------



## biglis (Apr 19, 2015)

All quite at the moment. She has had diarrhea this afternoon also


----------



## biglis (Apr 19, 2015)

Quite night but I have noticed her milk has come in this morning


----------



## EsmaeSteel (Apr 7, 2015)

Exciting times ahead. Can't wait to hear all about it. X


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Checking in again to wish her well.
It's getting very close now.


----------



## biglis (Apr 19, 2015)

Very quiet night other than the fact she needed 3 toilet breaks. Just waiting now.


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

No babies yet?


----------



## biglis (Apr 19, 2015)

No not yet. She is starting to struggle with sitting and toilet control so I'm hoping its not to much longer for her. She's incredibly sleeping today. Been curled up asleep on me most of the day. Hows your lovely girl doing, no babies yet?


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

The calm before the storm huh?


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I would have thought if the milk is in she won't have long. Good luck and keep us posted. More tiny squidgy puppies.


----------



## biglis (Apr 19, 2015)

I am so nervous about the labour, there is only so much reading, videos etc can tell you. I'm just hoping all goes smoothly but the vet is on standby just in case


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

biglis said:


> I am so nervous about the labour, there is only so much reading, videos etc can tell you. I'm just hoping all goes smoothly but the vet is on standby just in case


Good to hear the vet is on standby..
Good luck!


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

Hoping all goes well!!


----------



## biglis (Apr 19, 2015)

Think tonight is the night. She will not stop licking her back end and I'm sure she is having contractions. Fingers crossed


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

Oh my!!! This is exciting!!!


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

biglis said:


> Think tonight is the night. She will not stop licking her back end and I'm sure she is having contractions. Fingers crossed


If you think she's having contractions, you need to watch her closely now. If she goes more than twenty minutes between pups and is pushing, then you need to give your vet a call.

If she asks to go outside, go with her. Some bitches will try and go off into corners of the garden to give birth.


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

Any news?


----------



## biglis (Apr 19, 2015)

Baby 3 has just been born its taken just over 2 hours. She's been an absolute star. I think we still have 1 more to come. She is just having a rest. All 3 are bitches


----------



## biglis (Apr 19, 2015)

We have 4 beautiful bitch puppies. All delivered safe and sound a couple of them were whoppers for my little girl. Over 5 and a half ounce's which I believe is big in the chi world. The first 2 were breach as well. I couldn't be prouder of her. All are feeding now. I do need some placenta advice. I definitely saw the first one but the problem is as soon as she delivered each pup she would be licking her self for ages and I think she has eaten them so I cant count them. She wouldnt let me near her back end to check for them.Should I take her to the vet in the morning just to be on the safe side or play it by ear. Many thanks


----------



## biglis (Apr 19, 2015)

All are doing well this morning. My girl has had her breakfast and left for a few seconds to go to the toilet. Puppies all seem well and are active and feeding well.


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

That's great news!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

biglis said:


> We have 4 beautiful bitch puppies. All delivered safe and sound a couple of them were whoppers for my little girl. Over 5 and a half ounce's which I believe is big in the chi world. The first 2 were breach as well. I couldn't be prouder of her. All are feeding now. I do need some placenta advice. I definitely saw the first one but the problem is as soon as she delivered each pup she would be licking her self for ages and I think she has eaten them so I cant count them. She wouldnt let me near her back end to check for them.Should I take her to the vet in the morning just to be on the safe side or play it by ear. Many thanks


In an ideal situation you would be able to check and count them obviously. It could be possible that she has eaten them from what you say if your worried or in doubt, its worth just calling your surgery and see what they think.

Retained placentas don't always show problems straight away, it can become apparent later if there is a problem them you usually see symptoms like not eating, vomiting,
weak or lethargic or depressed looking, and nasty often green coloured discharge.

Congratulations Im glad it went well and mum and pups are also doing well.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

biglis said:


> We have 4 beautiful bitch puppies. All delivered safe and sound a couple of them were whoppers for my little girl. Over 5 and a half ounce's which I believe is big in the chi world. The first 2 were breach as well. I couldn't be prouder of her. All are feeding now. I do need some placenta advice. I definitely saw the first one but the problem is as soon as she delivered each pup she would be licking her self for ages and I think she has eaten them so I cant count them. She wouldnt let me near her back end to check for them.Should I take her to the vet in the morning just to be on the safe side or play it by ear. Many thanks


It isn't at all unusual to not see the placentas. Bitches can be surprisingly good at disposing of them. They won't do her any harm at all but, don't worry if she has diarrhea for a few days, that's normal.

I wouldn't take her to the vet unless you really think it necessary. Just my opinion, but I don't believe a Vet's waiting room is a healthy place for a nursing Mum or her new pups.


----------



## biglis (Apr 19, 2015)

I have talked to the vets this morning and they said they were not worried at all but they are coming tomorrow to give them all a once over, make sure they are all healthy


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

I would suggest as well to leave the babies at home when you take your little one in, unless there seems to be a problem. There little immune systems are just protected until after their first shots.
's
Remember.. the old saying.... when you just go into the waiting room of any doctor's office expect a cold because there is always at least one or more patients there that is sick and not just for a routine check up.....

and just because you take care of your baby... doesn't mean that others do and just waiting until they are almost too late to be treated.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Congratulations.


----------



## biglis (Apr 19, 2015)

We did have to have an emergency dash to the vet yesterday afternoon. She started panting again so we rushed straight in. They gave her a very thorough check over, scanned her and she did have a small piece of retained placenta. All sorted now thankfully. She has had a touch of diarrhea through the night but that seems to have calmed down. All seem happy now


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

So glad that she is ok!!! 
What colors are they?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

biglis said:


> We did have to have an emergency dash to the vet yesterday afternoon. She started panting again so we rushed straight in. They gave her a very thorough check over, scanned her and she did have a small piece of retained placenta. All sorted now thankfully. She has had a touch of diarrhea through the night but that seems to have calmed down. All seem happy now


Glad that you got it sorted and quickly and Mums OK.


----------



## biglis (Apr 19, 2015)

We have 3 brown that look incredibly similar and the smallest was a little black and white one.


----------



## biglis (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Oh that's a lovely picture! 
And glad that mum is okay after her emergency dash to the vets.


----------



## biglis (Apr 19, 2015)

a few more pics


----------



## biglis (Apr 19, 2015)

Hi I was wondering if anybody could help me with expected weight gain of our puppies. I don't think they are putting on weight half as quickly as they are supposed to.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

biglis said:


> Hi I was wondering if anybody could help me with expected weight gain of our puppies. I don't think they are putting on weight half as quickly as they are supposed to.


Well, they don't need to be piling weight on, it's more important that they gain weight consistently and steadily.

I don't think such small pups who are destined to be light as adults will gain lots of weight.

What did they weigh at birth, and how much have they gained?


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

biglis said:


> Hi I was wondering if anybody could help me with expected weight gain of our puppies. I don't think they are putting on weight half as quickly as they are supposed to.


I have a expected weight chaart somewere for chihuahuas I'll see if I can find it.

Found it hopefully this will work

http://www.ahkennel.net/weightchart.htm


----------



## biglis (Apr 19, 2015)

Thank you for the chart. I am now worried they haven't gained no where near enough weight. They were born very late Tuesday night, they weighed between 4.05 oz and 5.65 oz. They have only gained about 1oz each in 4 days. They seem fine but should I consider switching to hand feeding instead


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

biglis said:


> Thank you for the chart. I am now worried they haven't gained no where near enough weight. They were born very late Tuesday night, they weighed between 4.05 oz and 5.65 oz. They have only gained about 1oz each in 4 days. They seem fine but should I consider switching to hand feeding instead


That is a weekly weight chart 1oz in 4 days is fine as long as they are putting on and not loosing.


----------



## biglis (Apr 19, 2015)

No we only had a very small loss on the first day but they have been putting on weight since. But if they carry on at the same rate they will have only put on about 2 oz in the first week. All the charts I can find say it should be double this. I am sorry if I sound like I'm panicking but this is the first time I have ever had puppies. Little did we know when our girl was rescued from the puppy mill she was already nearly 4 weeks pregnant. I have no experience, I'm just going on what I can read so all help is very gratefully received.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Well, you can begin supplementing them, but I would give Mum every chance first.

They seem to be quite a good weight for such a small breed. Are they contented most of the time? Not crawling round, squealing or distressed?

If they seem content and are gaining some weight, I wouldn't be inclined to do anything just yet. If they've gained an ounce, it's a quarter of their birth weight so isn't bad.

What are you feeding Mum on? She needs a diet high in calcium and fat. Is she eating well?


----------



## biglis (Apr 19, 2015)

They seem ok. They feed and sleep mostly. They don't seem overly distressed. The vet advised me to feed her puppy food, which is what she has been having. She did have sickness and diarrhea yesterday and we saw the vet yesterday and he said it was just a bit of an upset tummy. He gave her a through check over.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

biglis said:


> They seem ok. They feed and sleep mostly. They don't seem overly distressed. The vet advised me to feed her puppy food, which is what she has been having. She did have sickness and diarrhea yesterday and we saw the vet yesterday and he said it was just a bit of an upset tummy. He gave her a through check over.


If they're feeding and sleeping, they're doing well. Pups which aren't thriving or are hungry will be very noisy and quite distressed. If you pick the pups up after they've fed, do their tummies feel quite round?

If she ate the placentas, that will be the cause of her upset tum and is perfectly normal.

Your vet's advice is good to have your bitch on a good quality puppy food. I wouldn't limit her at this point. I always used to give extras such as rice pudding, cooked, mashed broccoli and tinned sardines, all high in calcium.

Your pups do look a good size in the pictures you've posted. I would weigh them morning and evening and, so long as they're gaining, I really wouldn't worry at this point.


----------



## biglis (Apr 19, 2015)

Thank you so much for the help and advice it is very much appreciated


----------



## biglis (Apr 19, 2015)

Just done tonight's weigh in and I am so pleased they have all gained at least three quarters of an ounce. I have started my girl on a calcium supplement as well to try and make sure she stays healthy


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

My BG pups weighed in on the first day much smaller... At 2 days old they ate now 3.1 oz to 5oz


----------



## biglis (Apr 19, 2015)

I was so surprized at the weight when they were born the lightest was 4.05oz and the heaviest was a whooping 5.65oz. I don't know how much a little girl managed it


----------



## biglis (Apr 19, 2015)

Sleepy Puppies


----------



## biglis (Apr 19, 2015)

I can't believe the puppies are a week old already. Been a tough first week but things have settled down a lot the last 2 days


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

have you gotten any sleep honey? I don't think I have sleep more then 2 winks for the last month!!!


----------



## biglis (Apr 19, 2015)

Hardly any at all. We have had a couple of emergency vet dashes but I'm probably a bit of a panicker and don't want to take any chances with my little girl. Better to be safe than sorry. How are you little puppies doing


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

sleep? what's that ? lol mine are doing good  the smallest weighed in today at 4.1 oz!! He was 2.78 oz so happy to report that the vets office visit today was GREAT!!

I am a panicky mom too  I would rather be over diligent and safe then worry and cry later


----------



## biglis (Apr 19, 2015)

Due to the fact my baby was pregnant when we took her on I'm not sure what she was mated with. Does anybody know if it is possible to find out. They have quite wrinkled up faces that I think resembles a pug. Is it just a case of wait and see please


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

biglis said:


> Due to the fact my baby was pregnant when we took her on I'm not sure what she was mated with. Does anybody know if it is possible to find out. They have quite wrinkled up faces that I think resembles a pug. Is it just a case of wait and see please


All puppies have quite wrinkled faces for the first week to 10 days


----------



## biglis (Apr 19, 2015)

peeping eyes


----------



## biglis (Apr 19, 2015)

Don't quite know why the pictures were duplicated but I am trying to get used to a new phone.


----------



## biglis (Apr 19, 2015)

Roxy


----------



## biglis (Apr 19, 2015)

Princess


----------



## biglis (Apr 19, 2015)

Tina


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

How pretty!


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

biglis said:


> Due to the fact my baby was pregnant when we took her on I'm not sure what she was mated with. Does anybody know if it is possible to find out. They have quite wrinkled up faces that I think resembles a pug. Is it just a case of wait and see please


Have you contacted the previous owner and asked?
It's not easy to tell in adult crosses and even more difficult with puppies. There are DNA tests that can be done but I'm not sure how reliable they are.


----------



## biglis (Apr 19, 2015)

I did try to contact the "breeder" we rescued Her from but she has completely ignored us. I didn't expect her to be much use if im honest but it was worth a try.


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

they look like Chi faces... do you have any more new pics?


----------



## biglis (Apr 19, 2015)

I just have to say that I have the upmost respect to all you dog breeder's out there. Never in my wildest dreams did I imagine just what hard work it would be. I don't think I've ever been so tired in all my life. The worries of things going wrong, it's hard. Respect to you all.


----------



## biglis (Apr 19, 2015)

2 week's old


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

They are cuties!

I found this site with growth and appearance from both on ... http://figgyschihuahuas.com/past-puppies/kahlua-martini/


----------



## biglis (Apr 19, 2015)

Thank you for that. How are your babies doing.Just had the 2 week weight in and the smallest is 10.10oz the other 3 came in at similar weights 13.60oz, 13.80oz and 13.90oz so all growing well. They are beautiful. The change in 2 week's is amazing


----------



## biglis (Apr 19, 2015)

I am convinced that they are a bit to wrinkly looking at all the pictures of 2 week old chihuahuas on that site.


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

in a few more weeks you will be better able to see what they are possibly mixed with. Mine little ones have smooshie faces. There is a designer breed of griff x chi
here are some hybrids

Chihuahua + Jack Russell Terrier = Jack Chi

Chihuahua + Japanese Chin = Chin-wa

Chihuahua + Maltese = Malchi

Chihuahua + MinPin = Chipin

Chihuahua + Papillon = Chion

Chihuahua + Pekingese = Cheeks

Chihuahua + Pomeranian = Chiranian

​ Chihuahua + Poodle = Wapoo

Chihuahua + Pug = Chug

Chihuahua + Rat Terrier = Rat-Cha

Chihuahua + Shih Tzu = ShiChi

​Chihuahua + Toy Fox Terrier = Taco Terrier

Chihuahua + Yorkshire Terrier = Chorkie


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/hybriddog/chihuahuamixdogs.htm


----------



## biglis (Apr 19, 2015)

Wow that's a lot of possibilities. Thank you so much for your help. I'm going to have a good look through tonight. It will keep me occupied in the middle of the night. I think I will have to be patient and wait for them grow up a bit more, patience was never a strong point for me.


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

You could write an email to that breeder and ask her opinion... Tell her the circumstances and see what she thinks


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

They might be apple heads too ... Which would give an appearance at this age a shortened wrinkled nose and domed head


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

http://www.totallychihuahuas.com/chihuahua-basics/types-of-chihuahuas


----------



## biglis (Apr 19, 2015)

Trying to worm 2 week old puppies is a mission in itself


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

biglis said:


> Trying to worm 2 week old puppies is a mission in itself


I 'liked' that post because that is all that is available to me on this forum setup.
But what I was really saying is....rather you than me, lol!


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

Lol ... Have you tried a syringe in the side cheek?


----------



## biglis (Apr 19, 2015)

That's what I was trying to do. I just wasn't doing a very good job.


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

how are those cutie pa-tootie babies doing?


----------



## biglis (Apr 19, 2015)

Really good the biggest one just went over the 1lb mark in weight so doing really well.


----------



## biglis (Apr 19, 2015)

Hi I just wanted to get people's thoughts on weaning please. Some people say to start at 3 weeks some at 4 weeks. Is it better to wait till the 4 week mark to start with toy breeds please.


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

Here is an excellent article... http://www.debbiejensen.com/weaning.html

It explains everything exactly like my little girl's breeder told me to the tee for toy breeds


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

I am NOT going to use mighty dog ... I am going to use Nutro puppy can and dry food as I have been giving my little one with a little powdered goat milk


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

I am not starting until they are 4 weeks or their teeth are in on all. Larger breeds can starter earlier than toy breeds.


----------



## biglis (Apr 19, 2015)

3
























































weeks old


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Awww, they are so lovely! 
(and I remember Sophie looking like that once...... )


----------



## biglis (Apr 19, 2015)

I got a bit snap happy but 4 weeks old


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Gorgeous puppies!


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

They are beautiful!


----------



## biglis (Apr 19, 2015)

I was wondering if anyone has got any tips to get my puppies drinking water. I started weaning earlier this week. They are doing fine with food but I cannot get them to drink water. I offer both and try to encourage them to the water but they won't touch it. As soon as they finished eating they go back to mum for milk. I am worried they will get constipated. Any ideas please x


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

Mine are doing the same thing I just put my finger in the cold water and then rub their lip and they will catch on


----------



## biglis (Apr 19, 2015)

5 weeks old and full of mischief


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

biglis said:


> 5 weeks old and full of mischief


So beautiful!
Are they drinking okay now?


----------



## biglis (Apr 19, 2015)

It's still a struggle I can get them to drink water off my fingers and they will have the occasional lap of there own accord but it's not great. I am keeping a very close eye on there toilet habits to watch for signs of trouble. But they are getting some water from what I mix with the food and still having a couple of milk feeds each day.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Just wanted to say 2 things. 
First of all Biglis, well done you! I think you have done so well, you knew nothing about dealing with birth and pups, did not know she was pregnant and you did what your girl needed you too. Really well done. She is a lucky girl.
2nd of all - I'm in love with the pups!!!!! They are gorgeous! Are you keeping them all?
(oh and since you're not sure if/what they are crossed, Muttly is Chi x Jack Russell and as you saw in the link you were given, they can vary so much it's crazy).


----------



## biglis (Apr 19, 2015)

Thank you it been really hard I'm not going to lie. I never imagined how hard it would be. I have not had a full nights sleep for 5 weeks I spend most of each day covered in puppy food and all sorts but I am pleased at how far we have come. I am still working on my hubby to let me keep one. I'm really in love with one in particular but they are all gorgeous. They are so funny to watch them playing, they all have little personalities.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

I want the black one and the bottom left brown one please lol (I wish). I would definately keep at least one


----------



## biglis (Apr 19, 2015)

The little black one is tiny compared to the others. Everyone loves her. The brown one at the bottom is the little mischief of the group. I love her character


----------



## biglis (Apr 19, 2015)

Going to do a home visit for the first of the new homes for the puppies next week. I am a bit nervous about it to be honest. What do you say if you think they are not right. The lady seems really nice but you never know. I'm finding it quite difficult to find good homes under the circumstances of how the puppies came about.


----------



## Ownedbymany (Nov 16, 2014)

Can you just say you have more potential homes than puppies so you will be choosing the most suitable ones out of the people who have applied?


----------



## biglis (Apr 19, 2015)

6 weeks old


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

biglis said:


> 6 weeks old


Real beauties!


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

oh my!! They are adorable!!!


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

aww so cute...


----------



## biglis (Apr 19, 2015)

Can't believe my babies were 7 weeks old yesterday. It will soon be time for them to go to their forever homes :-(


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

biglis said:


> Can't believe my babies were 7 weeks old yesterday. It will soon be time for them to go to their forever homes :-(


This thread is torture! lol They are just the cutest pups ever!!! Wish I could have one!
Do we get 7 week old pics?


----------



## biglis (Apr 19, 2015)

I am going to try and get some today but this is no easy task. They are far to lively to sit still for photos lol


----------



## biglis (Apr 19, 2015)

I can't believe after devoting my entire life to my little girls for nearly 8 weeks it will soon be time for them to go to their forever homes. May have a little tear in my eyes when the time comes next week.


----------



## biglis (Apr 19, 2015)

7 weeks 5 days


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

biglis said:


> 7 weeks 5 days


Oh they are so lovely!
And yes, you are really going to miss them.
I would be wanting to keep them all even though I know that's not possible


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

I so want the lil black one


----------



## biglis (Apr 19, 2015)

We still have the middle little brown one with no collar as she has a very small umbilical hernia and finding her a good home is proving to be a little bit tricky but all our other girls have a new forever home. Can't believe we are going to be coming to the end of our journey this week


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Aww, I would give her a home if I could.
Why don't you keep her


----------



## purplemonkeydishwasher (Jun 3, 2015)

Holy cow they are super cute......


----------



## biglis (Apr 19, 2015)

It's very quite now. My babies have all gone to fabulous forever homes. I felt a bit like a spare part this morning I normally get up at 6 and do the puppies very first job of the day but I didn't have any puppies to look after


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Awww. I bet it does feel quiet right now.
But wishing your babies all the very best in their new forever homes xx


----------

